# Osageorange/Bois D'arc Closed Bowl



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are a couple of shots of a Osage Orange/Bois D'arc closed bowl I made for our friends 30th anniversary. The top darker wood is some iron wood that I picked up down in Belize. Both woods are extremely hard! You can see the blank cutout in the second picture. The piece is about 10"diamter and 4" tall.....1/4" walls throughout made with that Jamieson tool. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice hollow form,don't you think it is about the best finishing wood there is. It will darken to a rich ripe brown if left in the sunlight,kinda like the way Cherry darkens.

For those that don't know it is the hardest wood in the US when it is dry.It turns easily when green and is quite stable compared to other hard woods that check easily.

I made a Peppermill out of some a few years ago and now if you tap it with a fork it rings like it was plastic.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great looking project. The form is very appeasing to the eye. Congrats.


----------

